# Mediciones en casa de equipos de audio:



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2009)

*Mediciones “en casa” de equipos de audio:*

La prueba tradicional de un equipo de audio requiere en principio un generador de ese tipo de señal, y desde aquí comienzan los inconvenientes, ya que se requiere de un generador de muy baja distorsión, tal que esta no afecte el comportamiento del componente bajo ensayo.
Desafortunadamente, la mayoría de los generadores de función (Tipo DIY “Do It Yourself”) tienen una distorsión entre 1 y el 3% en el mejor de los casos, que los hace muy poco adecuados para efectuar mediciones alta fidelidad.
Un circuito integrado “Aplicado” generador de señales (Por ejemplo la serie Exar XR2206, XR2207, XR8038)  ajustado con esmero y paciencia nos podrá dar una distorsión respecto a la señal seno entre 0,5 a 1%, estos valores pueden ser admisibles para algunos amplificador valvulares pero los hacen inservibles para las nuevas generaciones de equipos transistor izados.

El siguiente escalón y el adoptado por gran parte de analizadores de distorsión comerciales es el puente de Wien, ajustado con la misma dedicación y esmero nos podrá dar una distorsión del < 0,01%.

Mi viejo y confiable medidor HP recientemente contrastado llega a 0,0002% merced a un circuito “Infernalmente” complejo y luego de un tiempo de calentamiento y estabilización de 8 minutos, este equipo en su momento costo el equivalente a un automóvil pequeño.
Actualmente existen equipos generadores con distorsión inferior al 0,000001% pero el costo de los mismos los hace prohibitivos para el aficionado común incluso para los experimentadores avanzados, en este caso el valor es comparable al de una “Casa”.

http://www2.rohde-schwarz.com/
http://ap.com/
http://www.bksves.com/

Con una señal senoidal se posee una relación pico / eficaz de 1,41:1 El factor de pico es el cociente entre el valor máximo (Pico) y el valor eficaz.
Sin embargo, con las señales de la música, o el ruido (percusión), este valor puede elevarse fácilmente a 10 incluso mucho más.
Con esto se llega a que un amplificador que se comporta correctamente en condiciones de prueba del con señales senoidales puede producir resultados mediocres cuando señales musicales o de locución le son aplicadas.

Un amplificador de alto rendimiento deberá ser capaz poder manejar tiempos de subida de la señal (a menudo en la gama de los uS) y aun en estas condiciones suministrar una señal de salida limpia y libre de distorsión.

La cosa llega a ser aún más complicada cuando se desea determinar el rango dinámico o la estabilidad total de un amplificador bajo prueba.
Una señal simple del generador senoidal, tan limpia como pueda ser, simplemente no es conveniente para ese propósito.

Asimismo, para juzgar la “Calidad Acústica” (Acustic quality), de un amplificador de potencia, es tremendamente engorroso con solo señales del tipo senoidál requiriendo generadores con capacidad de ser modulados en amplitud con precisión y/o mas de un generador.

Una vez más estas calidades son casi imposibles de medir con apenas un señal senoidal. 

En la práctica aplicando a un componente de audio una simple señal rectangular nos dirá mucho sobre sus cualidades acústicas.
La opción de pasar señales rectangulares de prueba es una alternativa frecuente, con esta señal se detecta que algunos resultados (De los equipos bajo análisis) son realmente penosos.

Una ventaja de la onda rectangular sobre la senoidal es su contenido rico en armónicos altos.
Merced a esto se pueden hacer pruebas no solo sobre la frecuencia fundamental, sino también sobre los armónicos más altos de la señal rectangular.

Sin embargo, la señal rectangular posee solamente armónicos “Impares” (3º, 5º, los 7º, Etc.).
Privándonos de los componentes armónicos “pares” que tanto enriquecen al sonido.

La pregunta que se plantea es ¿Como un aficionado o experimentador puede dar un veredicto o calificación rápida y confiable del funcionamiento de un equipo y con un costo accesible (Y lógico)? 

La opción que se plantea es el empleo de una señal del tipo “Diente de sierra”.
En principio, la señal diente de sierra contiene frecuencias armónicas pares e impares (2º, 3º, 4º, 5º, Etc.) además de la frecuencia fundamental, de modo que el espectro completo esté siempre presente.

La combinación de esta señal de prueba con un osciloscopio nos permitirá dar un juicio experto sobre el funcionamiento de un equipo de audio en forma casi inmediata.

Negativo mejor que positivo (Hablando del sentido de la pendiente de la señal)
Muchos generadores de señal de audio proveen salida de señal diente de sierra “Positiva” que NO es la más apta para el análisis deseado.
El período de esta señal (Positiva) consiste en una cuesta de crecimiento suave seguida de una caída abrupta.
Para nuestro propósito específico, la forma invertida, es decir una señal “Diente de sierra” negativo, se adapta mejor.

La forma propuesta se observa en la figura 1

​
Cada período comienza con un fuerte y rápido aumento, seguido por una cuesta descendente lenta y gradual.

Las ventajas principales de esta forma de onda son:
Su borde de ataque rápido divulgará cualquier inestabilidad del equipo bajo prueba.
La pendiente despareja (Altibajos) nos dará la indicación de un amplificador trabajando con una compensación deficiente ante cargas inductivas. Ver figura 2, donde la tendencia a oscilar es claramente visible.

​
Si el amplificador bajo prueba presenta un realce o acentuación de frecuencia, esto se detectará fácilmente observando la pendiente de descenso y su deformación en forma de “Panza” hacia arriba o abajo según sea el caso. Ver figura 3

Hacia arriba si posee una mala respuesta en baja frecuencia, si, por el contrario, el equipo atenúa altas frecuencias, la parte superior del borde será menos escarpada, y la zona de decaimiento de la señal se curvara en este caso hacia abajo.

Semejante (E indeseado) realce o atenuación es indicado por esta parte de la señal.
Con un poco de práctica mediante este método de análisis se podrán proporcionar muchos puntos indicativos e interesantes referentes el funcionamiento de amplificador, preamplificadotes, filtros o circuitos de audio en general.

​
Usando una señal de la prueba tipo diente de sierra, solamente los mejores amplificador producirán una copia fiel de la señal de entrada, con tal que la respuesta de frecuencia sea razonablemente plana.

En audio de estudio la señal diente de sierra es muy útil para lograr el mejor ajuste de grabadores que empleen medio magnético como soporte, mediante la grabación y posterior verificación del resultado se podrá ajustar fácilmente la alineación y bias (Pre-magnetización) para una marca particular de cinta.

Otro ejemplo de la practicidad de esta señal es el ajuste de la compensación de las puntas de prueba de osciloscopios con atenuación 10:1 (Típicas) también en este caso la calibración será más fácil y más exacta que cuando solo empleamos señales rectangulares y mucho más si las señales anteriormente empleadas fueran senoidales.

Se describen a continuación dos generadores de onda “Diente de sierra” (Negativo) pensados para el análisis de equipos de audio que cubre la mayoría de las necesidades de verificación de la mayor parte de los aficionados.

El primero es un esquema propuesto por la Revista Elector de donde salió traducido buena parte de lo comentado.
El segundo el la versión finalmente adoptada por el burro que escribe.

*Especificaciones:*
Forma de onda “Diente de sierra invertido”
Frecuencias: 100 Hz; 315 Hz; 1 kHz, 3.15 kHz, 10 kHz, 31.5 kHz
Tiempo de subida <1% del período
Error de linealidad  <1%
Voltaje de salida máximo (Ajustable): 3.5-4 Vpp
Pulso de sincronismo: Positivo 4V máximo
Requerimiento de potencia: 12VCC, aproximadamente 1,3W



*Circuito*



*Distribución COmponentes*



*Montaje armado*



*Diseño PCB*​
*Lista de materiales:*
*Resistencias:*
R1 = 6,8kΩ
R2, R4, R6 = 2,2 kΩ
R3, R5, R7 = 4,7 kΩ
R8 = 22Ω
R9 = 150 kΩ
R10, R13 = 10kΩ
R11 = 3,3 kΩ
R12 = 1 kΩ
R14, R15 = 100 kΩ
R16 = 2,2 kΩ
R17 = 1,47 kΩ 1% (Metal film)
R18 = 237 Ω 1% (Metal film)
P1, P3, P5 = 10 kΩ (Preset)
P2, P4, P6 = 5 kΩ (Preset)
P7 = 100 kΩ (Preset)
P8 = 4,7 kΩ7 (Potenciómetro logarítmico)
*Capacitores:*
C1 = 220nF
C2 = 22nF
C3 = 2nF2
C4 = 4nF7
C5 = 10pF
C6, C7, C9, C11 = 100nF
C8 = 47μF 25V (Radial)
C10 = 220μF 16V (Radial)
C12 = 470μF 25V Radial)
C14 = 10μF 16V (Radial)
*Semiconductores:*
D1 = 1N4148
D2, D4, D5 = 1N4001
D3 = LED
T1, T5 = BC550C
T2, T3, T4 = BSX20
IC1 = LM385LP-2.5 (Referencia de voltaje de 2,5V)
IC2 = LM317T
*Misceláneas:*
S1 = Switch rotativo, 2 polos, 6 posiciones
K1, K2 = Conector BNC Acodado para montar sobre PCB y chasis
K3 = Conector de 2 contactos para PCB (Espaciado 5mm)
PCB

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
*Versión libre de la misma idea:

Especificaciones:*
Forma de onda: Diente de sierra invertido (Negativo)
Frecuencias: 32Hz, 64Hz, 150Hz, 300Hz, 1400Hz, 2800Hz, 10KHz y 18KHz
Opcionalmente se podría reemplazar el selector por un potenciómetro para lograr ajuste lineal.
Tiempo de subida: << 1% del período
Error de linealidad: < 1%
Voltaje de la salida: Máximo 5.00 VPP (Ajustable)
Pulso de sincronismo: positivo 15 VPP
Fuente de alimentación: +12 / -12 VCC, aproximadamente 2 W.



*Esquema*



*Forma de onda y sincronismo*​
Si arman alguna de las 2 versiones y al controlar algún proyecto les aparece alguna tendencia suicida, *NO* me hago responsable


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2009)

En dos palabras Fogonazo: Im Pecable.
Muy buen artículo, y hasta está el circuito de ¡dos! generadores de diente de sierra...

Ah, decís cuál de los dos es el que usa el burro que escribe, lo que no me queda claro es cuál usás vos 

Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 10, 2009)

Impresionante...

Lo que sale de su teclado siempre es de utilidad para muchos. Los circuitos estan geniales.

Saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 18, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El segundo el la versión finalmente adoptada por el burro que escribe.


 mi querido fogonazo,  pregunto??? pcb, lista, de, materiales, ultimas, reformas, hay algo de eso por que tengo mi lindo osciloscopio Heathkit que no tengo ni la mas pura idea como se usa pero quiero comenzar con las practicas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> mi querido fogonazo,  pregunto??? pcb, lista, de, materiales, ultimas, reformas, hay algo de eso por que tengo mi lindo osciloscopio Heathkit que no tengo ni la mas pura idea como se usa pero quiero comenzar con las practicas



PCB = Nones
Lo armé sobre una placa perforada y conexiones tipo Wire Wrapping.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> mi querido fogonazo, pregunto??? pcb, lista, de, materiales, ultimas, reformas, hay algo de eso por que tengo mi lindo osciloscopio Heathkit que no tengo ni la mas pura idea como se usa pero quiero comenzar con las practicas


 

Le armaste las puntas originales al final ?  Punta-PK-1.zip 

Ojo que pude ser más rápida la subida del amplificador que la del Headkitsito 

Saludos  !


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 18, 2011)

> Fogonazo PCB = Nones
> Lo armé sobre una placa perforada y conexiones tipo Wire Wrapping.


bueno gracias me tendre que sentar un rato con el live ware


> DOSMETROS Le armaste las puntas originales al final ?  Punta-PK-1.zip
> 
> Ojo que pude ser más rápida la subida del amplificador que la del Headkitsito
> 
> Saludos  !


 para que si todavia no se como se usa de apoco junto con el generador las voy a tener que armar ja ja y lo de lento lo dejas calentar bien y te quiero ver ....!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Se usa como un tester , en el vertical le das los volts de amplitud , y en el horizontal el tiempo de barrido.

Conectale dos cables comunes a una salida de parlantes transistorizada y conectalos a "entrada vertical" y "masa" y empezá a jugar con las perillas , nada se rompe del equipo ni del osciloscopio 

Saludos !


----------

